
China unveils 'world's fastest smartphone' - iProject
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/feb/24/china-huawei-worlds-fastest-smartphone
======
mtgx
I assume they are talking about 802.11ac. HTC One has that, too. Nice to see
more of them adopting it so soon, though. I don't think there are even that
many or cheap 802.11ac routers on the market yet.

